
Advertising doesn’t work – Thoughts from an ad-agency Web Developer - shruubi
https://shruubi.wordpress.com/2016/03/13/advertising-doesnt-work-thoughts-from-an-ad-agency-web-developer/
======
iokevins
The article title claims "advertising doesn't work"\--a rather bold claim, in
my opinion. However, the content seems to heavily qualify that claim.

For example, ROI--it seems you'd really prefer to see more attention paid to
it, in which case advertising very well might work.

The thoughts seem to drift a bit, as well:

"More and more, people are turning to services like Netflix, Spotify or even
pirating, for the simple fact that they allow us to consume our media both
conveniently and advertisement free."

That train left the station a looong time ago. Heh ; o )

Sympathetic. Thanks for sharing.

------
markivraknatap
Tubemogul is changing that by refunding money back to advertisers for non
human traffic from click fraud.

------
madebysquares
I love that at the bottom of the article is a nice big advertisement.

